# How many post counts before pm's ....



## BIGELI (Sep 4, 2011)

Are allowed

BigEli


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 4, 2011)

50


----------



## fit4life (Sep 5, 2011)

welcome


----------



## attodd (Oct 2, 2011)

I thought it was 25?


----------



## brazey (Oct 3, 2011)

bigeli--you have enough posts already


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 3, 2011)

Welcome to IM 50


----------



## crazyfrog (Oct 3, 2011)

Working on 50 myself! Welcome!


----------



## Vernon98 (Oct 4, 2011)

I thought it was 25?


----------



## Vernon98 (Oct 4, 2011)

bigeli--you have enough posts already


----------



## BIGELI (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanx folks I realize it now

BIGELI!


----------



## squigader (Oct 4, 2011)

It's 50! Welcome!


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Oct 4, 2011)

brad1224 said:


> 50


 brad you have to be the most welcoming mofo on here, good for you bro


----------



## CrazyDutton (Oct 8, 2011)

it's quite a lot more posts than I have - so good luck being chatty, and hello to you sir.


----------



## bodybuilder13 (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks like i got a ways to go


----------



## styles (Oct 10, 2011)

welcome


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 11, 2011)

50-and you are not a newbie anymore


----------



## Tulip (Oct 15, 2011)

hey


----------

